

The History of Web 3.0 - breily
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/web_30_through_the_ages.php

======
hendler
The article, and comments, capture the confusion around how to define a term
Web 3.0. The fact is that it is being used now, effectively, and with no
confusion about definition. Some folks make a good point about the dangers of
marketing co-opting a term. Although, "A rose is still a rose".

I spoke at DERI in Ireland a week before Nova Spivak (twine.com). Read what
Nova has to say about DERI to find out all the "real-world" projects:
[http://novaspivack.typepad.com/nova_spivacks_weblog/2008/03/...](http://novaspivack.typepad.com/nova_spivacks_weblog/2008/03/my-
visit-to-der.html)

When I started getting excited about the semantic web, I thought was a late
bloomer. I started getting interested in distributed "knowledge bases" - or
expert systems - six years ago. The computer science was finished a long time
ago for DAML, description logic, DHTs, and multi-agent systems. The last
several years have been engineering - you know, like when the Eiffel tower was
being built and there were lots of naysayers. Well, it's almost done, and the
conversation should shift from confusion to how you are going to use it -
because probably you already are.

------
lamaw
The highest-quality information is embedded in prices that are generated in
deeply-liquid cash markets.

The next-best info is embedded in prices that are generated in deeply liquid
markets wherein people transact with barter currency (e.g., Second Life).

Of course, a chief virtue of the Web is its openness and adaptability (i.e.,
its capacity to migrate intelligence "to the edge").

A key to fulfilling the promise of Web 3.0, then, is proliferating online
markets that:

1) separately or in combination, provide people with new and improved ways to
develop, showcase and earn money from expertise

2) supply barter currencies for use by market participants (who can also use
cash, of course)

Details are online at <http://www.loveatmadisonandwall.com>.

Best,

------
cousin_it
I don't think we can have Web 3.0 before Web 2.0 goes bust like Web 1.0 did.
We need a valley before the next peak.

